# Midwest Hay and Straw Co; Tuesday, Jan 04, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, Jan 04, 2011
Maurice, IA

All prices dollars per ton, except straw dollars per bale.

Receipts: 10 Loads Week Ago: 15 Loads Year Ago: 16 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold steady.

Alfalfa: Premium: Large Rounds, 3 loads 110.00. Good:
Large Squares, 1 load 90.00; Large Rounds, 2 loads 85.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: None offered.

Grass: Premium: Large Rounds, 2 loads 110.00. Good: Large
Rounds, 1 load 100.00. Fair: Large Rounds, 1 load 67.50.

Straw: None offered.

Cornstalks: None offered.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD


----------

